# Work permit



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

hi guys,

I moved to cairo approx. 2 weeks ago and I have found a job in the meantime.
my first question is:
for how long is valid that entry/tourist visa/sticker I obtained at the airport when I arrived in cairo? 1 or 3 months? 

the second question is:
what papers/documents do i have to submit to obtain a work permit.
I know that my employer should do it instead of me, but do u happen to know how long it takes to get one's work permit issued. 

thnx a lot.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

In my experience it depends on how well connected your new employers are; how much they faff about - and also depending on the job how easy the ministry want to make it!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Esther12 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I moved to cairo approx. 2 weeks ago and I have found a job in the meantime.
> my first question is:
> ...


Your entry visa is good for one month after which you will have to extend it....they will probably give you a six month one or if your lucky 12 months


----------

